# Hello from Edmonton!



## MigSizzle (Aug 2, 2021)

Just recently started doing metal working for fun after years of This Old Tony videos. Mostly in the fabrication side for now but im still at the beginning of my journey.

Attached you can see some pictures of my first reasonably successful welding projects. A small change/key box and a welding table that isn’t just sheet metal on top of a smouldering saw horse.


----------



## Proxule (Aug 2, 2021)

Very sexy, Welcome to the forums
.23 - .030 hardwire ? argon mix 75/25? higher your argon the easier it is to hit spray transfer, but I doubt that little machine will get to those voltages.  Wheres the lathe and mill ?? lol
CYa


----------



## MigSizzle (Aug 2, 2021)

@Proxule
Hahah one of these days I’ll be getting the machine tools!

.023 hardwire with 100% CO2. Straight C02 due to having easy access to a 20lb tank. Also I’ve heard that C100 gives better penetration all things equal and that little welder needs all the help it can get.

Thanks for the welcome, it’s really cool that there’s a forum for this!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 2, 2021)

Excellent, welcome to the forum. That's nicer than the first table I made 30+ years ago. I'm more on the fabrication than machining side of the hobby too, but the Old Tony videos are great to learn from.

BTW, here's a safety tip I learned the hard way. You see the manual release on your garage door..?  As your garage/shop gets more crowded and you are swinging tubing around in there, those releases can get be dangerous. I caught mine once and the door came crashing down; good thing my dog wasn't there. After that, I shortened it down so it doesn't happen again.

Welcome aboard from Calgary.


----------



## MigSizzle (Aug 2, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> BTW, here's a safety tip I learned the hard way. You see the manual release on your garage door..?  As your garage/shop gets more crowded and you are swinging tubing around in there, those releases can get be dangerous. I caught mine once and the door came crashing down; good thing my dog wasn't there. After that, I shortened it down so it doesn't happen again.



I never even thought about that! That’s a great safety tip!


----------



## DPittman (Aug 2, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.  Lots of diversity here and great people to learn from and opportunities to share your knowledge as well. 

On a side note.....@CalgaryPT 


CalgaryPT said:


> I caught mine once and the door came crashing down;



Isn't a garage door suppose to be balanced so they don't come crashing down (or up)?  I've got mine adjusted so it basically holds wherever you put it.  Maybe there are different styles of garage doors where this isn't possible? (I don't mean this comment to be snarky or arrogant )


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Aug 2, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Proxule (Aug 2, 2021)

MigSizzle said:


> @Proxule
> Hahah one of these days I’ll be getting the machine tools!
> 
> .023 hardwire with 100% CO2. Straight C02 due to having easy access to a 20lb tank. Also I’ve heard that C100 gives better penetration all things equal and that little welder needs all the help it can get.
> ...



If you think you're a good welder with 100 co2.... try mix gas. But yes I agree that 140 or what ever amps that miller is- Needs lots of help or multiple passes
Penetration is less of course but its a lot wetter and beading is easier, Not to mention nearly no spatter if your arc length and torch angle is proper, I push my MIG but then again I have ran thousands of lbs of .035 and .045

Ill try and locate my old unused .023 rolls


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 2, 2021)

MigSizzle said:


> I never even thought about that! That’s a great safety tip!


I like to think of my stupidity as a gift the rest of the world can benefit from.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 2, 2021)

DPittman said:


> Welcome to the forum.  Lots of diversity here and great people to learn from and opportunities to share your knowledge as well.
> 
> On a side note.....@CalgaryPT
> 
> ...


You're correct. But when my spring broke I only had enough strength to tighten the new one so much. It's tough when you are doing things alone, even with a breaker bar and you have bad rotator cuffs (cry, cry...).


----------



## combustable herbage (Aug 2, 2021)

Welcome to the group, nice project that table will do you well for many years.  
Your shop is very clean, definitely you have to get it messy with machines, material and projects
Enjoy your time here.


----------

